
Google Android "Back up my data" option includes Wi-Fi passwords in plain text  - spdy
http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/Android-and-its-password-problems-open-doors-for-spies-1918596.html
======
mikhailt
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6057117](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6057117)

